# Shifting from India to New York for 5 years.



## ChooChoo (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi!

I am working with Airline Industry and may be posted to New York, US for about 5 years. In India i earn a monthly gross salary of 6000 USD, from which after tax deduction (33% approximately), i get little less than 4000 USDs in hand. I would appreciate if someone can guide me on the expenses for a lifestyle as mentioned below:

1. I have a family of 3 (Myself, Wife and a 8 year old son).
2. Would like to stay close to (say a 30 minutes drive to JFK Airport, by personal
car), and would be looking for a descent accomodation of 2 to 3 Bedrooms-
unfurnished (as would prefer buying things on my own for 5 years).
3. I would like to put my son in a private school in local area of staying- Std 3.
4. What should be the major- regular monthly expenses, namely: Rental House,
Utility Bills, Children Education, Transportation costs, Medical Insurance
Policies, etc.
5. Working at JFK Airport, what would be the income tax slab applicable on me, if 
the total emoluments would be in the region of 9000 to 10000 USDs/ month.

Any other suggestion by someone, which i need to account for. I will be having some financial commitments back home in India too, which will be in the region of say 2000 USDs/month, which i will have to take care from my salary in US.

Thanks in advance for replying!


----------



## sarah_9 (Nov 25, 2008)

ChooChoo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am working with Airline Industry and may be posted to New York, US for about 5 years. In India i earn a monthly gross salary of 6000 USD, from which after tax deduction (33% approximately), i get little less than 4000 USDs in hand. I would appreciate if someone can guide me on the expenses for a lifestyle as mentioned below:
> 
> ...



Hello,

Hey friend congratulations, you must be happy with this offer, do you have nay relative or friends in New York, they can help you in finding appropriate home or with the help of some property agent they can arrange a place for you, that suits you as well as your other family members, or contact them online if you don`t have any close friend their, though it is not very easy to find a place but it is not impossible to find a nice place for your self.


Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Though I've never lived in NY City, I've done a fair amount of research about the area. Frankly, depending on your lifestyle and your preferences, you can probably live rather well there for the salary you're talking about. 

JFK airport is in Queens (one of the boroughs of NYC) and that might not be a bad place to start looking for housing and schools . The city of NY has some very good websites that deal with day to day issues of living in NY - you might start with this one: City of Neighborhoods - New York City Department of City Planning which will give you some idea of the neighborhoods in the vicinity of the airport.

The NYC government site NYC.gov also has plenty of links to useful information like public transport, parks and schools - though for info on private schools, you need to search a bit online. There are probably hundreds of private schools - of all types and persuasions, and of course for all pocketbooks.

Your expenses will vary according to neighborhood, lifestyle - factors too numerous to take into account here. Medical insurance may be partly or fully covered by your employer - but they you have to figure in the co-pays and deductible levels. Taxes are a complex subject in the NYC area - there are federal and state income taxes, then a city income tax if you live and work in the city itself. It's also possible, however, to live in Connecticut, New Jersey or a bit farther out on Long Island - options that can change your tax situation significantly. (Not to mention day to day expenses.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

